# ACE SUMMER MEET Thanks to all who attended!!!! Pics Page 29



## TTej

Well after two years of having the Ace CafÃ© in the cold November evenings I have managed to actually get us a summer slot! Not only do we have a day given to us in summer but Claire at Ace CafÃ© has actually managed to give us a Saturday day!!!

*SATURDAY THE 11TH AUGUST 2007 11am*

That is the date of our day and once again Ace have gone above and beyond and will actually have a BBQ running that day, not forgetting the cold beer they have on tap and rest of the menu if you donâ€™t like the taste of charcoal. ;-)

Now the last meet had 50 cars in total and it was bigger than anyone could have imagined, so the challenge will be to beat this.

website for ace cafe http://www.ace-cafe-london.com/dis.htm

*ADDRESS*

Ace Corner, North Circular Road, Stonebridge, London, NW10 7UD

Ace Corner is the junction of Beresford Avenue and the old North Circular Road, this runs parallel with the New Circular Road, between the A40 and the A404 (Harrow Road).

Ace Cafe London Telephone +44 (0) 20 8961 10 00

Travelling anticlockwise on the North Circular Road. 
After the traffic lights at Brentfield Road (where you'll see Ikea and McDonald's), take the second exit marked PARK ROYAL, turn right, across the bridge. Turn right again onto the old North Circular Road. The Ace is 100 yards on the left.

Travelling clockwise on the North Circular Road. 
Take the first exit after Hanger Lane, and continue going northeast up the old North Circular Road. The Ace is 800 yards on the left. Or take the second exit, turn left, then right onto the old North Circular Road. 100 yards to the Ace.

*List so far*

VicTT








NaughTTy








phodge








markTT225 [smiley=elvis.gif] 
BuTTons








slineTT [smiley=clown.gif] 
thebears








TTsimon








Dotti [smiley=vampire.gif] 
TTotal [smiley=kid.gif] 
DeanTT [smiley=fireman.gif]
Sara G








Adam TTR








kevtoTTy








jog








JAAYDE








L17MRL








Was








ezz








conlechi








kam








dazza66 & cassa








tt-fastcar








BAMTT








R6B TT








TTbabe








renton72








barton TT








Mike TT








G12MO X








Rhod_TT [smiley=toff.gif] 
Juber








jbell








richardf [smiley=whip.gif]
Nem








M9fdb








ChrisB72 [smiley=smash.gif]
J1MMY








shanecampsall








Major Problem








yellow peril [smiley=vulcan.gif]
J55TTC








O5prey








cyberface








marcusgilbert








TT51MON








Kell :?: 
gloveywoo








Sup3rfly








youngg [smiley=baby.gif] 
rustyintegrale








the hornster








KentishTT








Nando [smiley=weneedyou.gif]
TTitan [smiley=drummer.gif]
phew [smiley=indian_chief.gif] 
dazzer1971 [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
s7fan








Ripster








mrfitzy2u








TTotal








amzchhabra [smiley=elvis.gif]
TT2BMW








Dawn & Rob








woofboxer








CurlyBoyJones








generaljim








Essex Audi








MK1-TT








NormStrm








JayGemson








Dino_Donis








robokn








TTej [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
*Total so far stands at.....74*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*UPDATE: ON THE DAY*

Guys and girls

I look forward to seeing you all tomorrow for the first summer ace cafÃ© meet. As a few people have asked questions about tomorrow I thought it right to give those of you that havenâ€™t been to the ace a bit of an idea what to expect.

On arrival there will be a marshal at the gate directing you where to park, obviously the spots right outside the cafÃ© will be taken up by the early birds, but donâ€™t worry there is lots of parking inside, and as long as everyone listens to the marshals and doesnâ€™t park sideways everywhere there is plenty of room.

I will be handing out voting forms for the â€˜car of the dayâ€™ comp and now that Rob (last years winner is coming) it would really nice if someone else can beat him. Now I will try and get round when people drive in but if I have missed you come over say hello and get your voting form.

I think to give people who leave early a chance to see the winner we will announce it at half one?? Or as close to that as I remember. Its not a concourse so the cars donâ€™t have to be showroom clean and I understand people are driving some distances, so just vote for you favourite car even if its dirty.

Remember to pack your sun cream as its going to be hot, and its your chance to have a chat with your online friends and get to see the cars in person so donâ€™t be afraid to go over and say hello and ask questions.

Thatâ€™s it really, there is food, drinks (hot and cold) and there is an inside area with seating if the sun gets too much for you.

Have fun and ill see you all tomorrow.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*UPDATE: writers needed*

Been asked if someone would be kind enough to do a write up on this event for Absolutte.

It doesnt take long at all and its quite nice to see your words in print. I wrote the last article on the November meet so it would be nice to get other people prespective on the night.

No one is asking for War and Peace so if a couple of people want to have a go im sure the editors would mind that at all.

Also we need some high quality photos to go along with the words so please have your spare memory cards and films (if anyone still uses film) ready.

If you dont mind posting here that youll do a write up that would be great.

Thanks.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*LINKS to the old Threads*
2006
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbb...ostdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=ace&start=0
2005
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=52865&highlight=ace

*Some pictures of previous the meets *

























































Please put you name down and I will add you to the list.
Hope to see you all there!


----------



## NaughTTy

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Me, me, me, me, me.....please  8)


----------



## phodge

Me too!!


----------



## markTT225

Me three!


----------



## robokn

Me four.......


----------



## BuTTons

We'll follow Penny ! :wink: :roll:

BuTTons x 2 please TTej !


----------



## slineTT

Me please whatever number is next........

Elias

PS. No Dotti I m not going to wear leather this time, too hot ( I hope)


----------



## phodge

BuTTons said:


> We'll follow Penny ! :wink: :roll:
> 
> BuTTons x 2 please TTej !


 :lol:


----------



## thebears

me as well.


----------



## mighTy Tee

Julie and I as well please TTej

Cheers Richard


----------



## TT51MON

me 16


----------



## ttvic

Sorry can't make it unless I cancel my holiday to Crete


----------



## Dotti

Hisnibs [smiley=vampire.gif] and I [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Only if a pic of my car can be taken by someone (anyone) Please :roll:

Yes count us in please, Helen and Me 8)


----------



## robokn

If it makes you fell better john I will take SOME pictures of your automobile


----------



## Dotti

Do not fear hisnibs will have his to snap away and I will be armed with my nice new Sony toy too


----------



## DeanTT

I'll pop over on the train from angel.


----------



## TTej

Great Guys! 8)

Ill start my usual list....ill go find some smilies.

Anymore to come, Rob we might have to ban you, as you can win everything this year :wink:


----------



## Sara

I would like to come down and join you, anywhere I can stay close by


----------



## Adam RRS

i'll be there Tej....

ps why havent u replied to my text?


----------



## Sara

Sorted, in the travel inn at Wembley


----------



## KevtoTTy

Kev and Bev (Wendy) please - only if you arrive in an X5! :wink:


----------



## TTotal

robokn said:


> If it makes you fell better john I will take SOME pictures of your automobile


Was stuck out at the back end last time and hidden away so badly nobody saw my car


----------



## robokn

Get there earlier then and stop relying on traffic info from me as I ploughed the traffic cutting a swathe for the southern massive :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Mmmm yes so it was your fault I remember now ! :evil:


----------



## TTej

Sara G said:


> Sorted, in the travel inn at Wembley


Great well done for effort sara, post the number of the hotel incase there are others who want to stay. I remember a premier lodge being opposite the stadium.



Adam TTR said:


> i'll be there Tej....
> 
> ps why havent u replied to my text?


Nice one mate, what text are u talking about??? if yiu sent it on the weekend send it again.



KevtoTTy said:


> Kev and Bev (Wendy) please - only if you arrive in an X5! :wink:


No ill be bringing my TT, ill get some pics up of the X5, wait till u see the state of it



TTotal said:


> Mmmm yes so it was your fault I remember now ! :evil:


John be nice and stop blaming others, come early and you can choose wherever u want to park.


----------



## TTotal

Come early ?


----------



## KevtoTTy

TTotal said:


> Come early ?


Better than not at all :lol:


----------



## jog

Hi Tej,
Will there be an "other marques" area in the car park or our we out on the road?
Did you get my pm re: the Brakes by the way?


----------



## JAAYDE

Adam TTR said:


> ps why havent u replied to my text?


 :lol: Because he doesn't like you :wink:

I'm in Mr T


----------



## phodge

JAAYDE said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ps why havent u replied to my text?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Because he doesn't like you :wink:
Click to expand...

This is becoming quite a big club now!!

:lol: :wink:


----------



## thebears

phodge said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ps why havent u replied to my text?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Because he doesn't like you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is becoming quite a big club now!!
> 
> :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L17MRL

And me please


----------



## L17MRL

And me please


----------



## Sara

TTej said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorted, in the travel inn at Wembley
Click to expand...

Great well done for effort sara, post the number of the hotel incase there are others who want to stay. I remember a premier lodge being opposite the stadium.

151 Wembley Park Drive 
Wembley 
Middlesex
HA9 8HQ

T: 0870 990 6484

Sara


----------



## Adam RRS

JAAYDE said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ps why havent u replied to my text?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Because he doesn't like you :wink:
> 
> I'm in Mr T
Click to expand...

Thats what you think, i think he was put off by the fact that i said i'm going up to donnington with YOU!!! :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

phodge said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ps why havent u replied to my text?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Because he doesn't like you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is becoming quite a big club now!!
> 
> :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

What makes you jump on the bandwagon?!?!?


----------



## phodge

Adam TTR said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ps why havent u replied to my text?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Because he doesn't like you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is becoming quite a big club now!!
> 
> :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you jump on the bandwagon?!?!?
Click to expand...

I was the founding member, mate...!! :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

phodge said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ps why havent u replied to my text?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Because he doesn't like you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is becoming quite a big club now!!
> 
> :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you jump on the bandwagon?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was the founding member, mate...!! :wink:
Click to expand...

but.... you dont know me, and when i see you, you ignore me anyway...?


----------



## TTej

Come on now, stop bullying Adam. The reason i didnt reply was i was at Le Mans and very very drunk and so as a result i dont remember getting the text.  (or speaking to people who phoned) lol

we are at 19 now, anyone care to break the 20 mark??


----------



## was

how did I miss this thread :?

go on then , make it 20 :wink:


----------



## TTej

was said:


> how did I miss this thread :?
> 
> go on then , make it 20 :wink:


nice one Was.


----------



## TTotal

Only 20??? Lets get 50 PLEASE ! 8)


----------



## jog

jog said:


> Hi Tej,
> Will there be an "other marques" area in the car park or our we out on the road?
> Did you get my pm re: the Brakes by the way?


 :?: :? :?:


----------



## jog

jog said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tej,
> Will there be an "other marques" area in the car park or our we out on the road?
> Did you get my pm re: the Brakes by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> :?: :? :?:
Click to expand...

Just got your PM re Brakes. 8)


----------



## TTej

jog said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tej,
> Will there be an "other marques" area in the car park or our we out on the road?
> Did you get my pm re: the Brakes by the way?
Click to expand...

yeah working out about the other marques bit, maybe give u guys a section but need to know how many are coming.


----------



## jog

TTej said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tej,
> Will there be an "other marques" area in the car park or our we out on the road?
> Did you get my pm re: the Brakes by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah working out about the other marques bit, maybe give u guys a section but need to know how many are coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

   Just realised, I will be in Cyprus on Aug 11th so I probably wont be able to make it anyway. :wink:


----------



## ezz

well go on then,seeing as im only 20 mins away......


----------



## TTej

nice one ezz, and Jog see if you cant make it anyway, its on the way to heathrow. :wink:


----------



## conlechi

Hey TTej

add me to the list please


----------



## TTej

conlechi said:


> Hey TTej
> 
> add me to the list please


brilliant, will get a chance to see your latest mods. :wink:


----------



## conlechi

TTej said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey TTej
> 
> add me to the list please
> 
> 
> 
> brilliant, will get a chance to see your latest mods. :wink:
Click to expand...

 Hope there's no big speed bumps :roll:


----------



## kam

Tejy, put me down please 8)


----------



## kam

What time is it kicking off :roll:


----------



## dazza66

Stick Dazza & Cazza on the list for the Ace Cafe meet. Coming up from Kent, Normaly travel up the A2 around the North Circular. Would like to meet up with others on the way or in the area....! Dazza


----------



## tt-fastcar

count me in tej.........

thanks m8!

8)


----------



## BAMTT

Can I come please TTej


----------



## TTej

you have all been added, and Kam it starts from 11am. so we'll have for the first time sunlight and hopefully warm weather at a Ace CAfe meet.


----------



## Godzilla

Damn will be flying back from sunny Spain that day


----------



## TTej

Godzilla said:


> Damn will be flying back from sunny Spain that day


if your flying into heathrow, we are not far away :wink:


----------



## BAMTT

dazza66 said:


> Stick Dazza & Cazza on the list for the Ace Cafe meet. Coming up from Kent, Normaly travel up the A2 around the North Circular. Would like to meet up with others on the way or in the area....! Dazza


I'm in Aylesford so would could meet along the way, and maybe pick up some of the Essex contingent, See you at the LEEK meet


----------



## Godzilla

TTej said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn will be flying back from sunny Spain that day
> 
> 
> 
> if your flying into heathrow, we are not far away :wink:
Click to expand...

Unfortunately its Manchester


----------



## R6B TT

Yep, put me down please Tej


----------



## TTej

R6B TT said:


> Yep, put me down please Tej


great Rob, wouldnt be the same without u, just read about ur lad, hope he is doing ok.


----------



## TTbabe

I'd like to come along too plz x


----------



## NaughTTy

TTbabe said:


> I'd like to come along too plz x


You won't regret it Clare - the evening meets here have been fantastic so I'm sure the BBQ one will be even better


----------



## renton72

Go on then TTej stick me down, rude not to turn up! :wink:


----------



## barton TT

Stick my name down please provided Kettering Town are not playing at home first day of the footie season.


----------



## TTej

TTbabe said:


> I'd like to come along too plz x


Brilliant,ill put your name down. is your car pink aswell?



renton72 said:


> Go on then TTej stick me down, rude not to turn up! :wink:


Nice one, mate



barton TT said:


> Stick my name down please provided Kettering Town are not playing at home first day of the footie season.


lol, it starts at 11am so you can come here and make the game too.


----------



## Mike TT

Please add me to whatever number is next thanks - Mike TT


----------



## TTej

Mike TT said:


> Please add me to whatever number is next thanks - Mike TT


that would be 31,see you on the 11th



G12MO X said:


> you can put me down too! :twisted:


no problem mate, you have to take me out in the beast.


----------



## Rhod_TT

I'll be there too TTej


----------



## TTej

Rhod_TT said:


> I'll be there too TTej


brilliant. in my bingo voice.

'all the 3's......33)


----------



## Juber

ile try my best Tej.


----------



## TTej

Juber said:


> ile try my best Tej.


make sure you do mate, its a good chance to get meet up with people and get taken out in other peoples cars.


----------



## jbell

I might be in London on a client meet that week so I will see if I can arrange it for that day and come along after


----------



## TTej

jbell said:


> I might be in London on a client meet that week so I will see if I can arrange it for that day and come along after


Nice one mate, there is a bar there too so we can have a couple of cold ones in the sun 8)


----------



## jbell

TTej said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be in London on a client meet that week so I will see if I can arrange it for that day and come along after
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one mate, there is a bar there too so we can have a couple of cold ones in the sun 8)
Click to expand...

Did the fact I had a huge hangover and beer breath on Sunday give you the impression I like a beer :wink:


----------



## TTej

jbell said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be in London on a client meet that week so I will see if I can arrange it for that day and come along after
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one mate, there is a bar there too so we can have a couple of cold ones in the sun 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the fact I had a huge hangover and beer breath on Sunday give you the impression I like a beer :wink:
Click to expand...

nah it was the cooler box in the boot of your car filled with bottles that was my first clue, second was the bottle opener youve had fitted between the two air vents. :wink:


----------



## jbell

TTej said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be in London on a client meet that week so I will see if I can arrange it for that day and come along after
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one mate, there is a bar there too so we can have a couple of cold ones in the sun 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the fact I had a huge hangover and beer breath on Sunday give you the impression I like a beer :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah it was the cooler box in the boot of your car filled with bottles that was my first clue, second was the bottle opener youve had fitted between the two air vents. :wink:
Click to expand...

The bottle opener is a great mod, if you open the ashtray it catches the lids so no mess :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## richardf

[smiley=whip.gif] Put me down please - Thanks


----------



## TTej

richardf said:


> [smiley=whip.gif] Put me down please - Thanks


i see your into whips, wait till Dotti finds out :wink:


----------



## Nem

Hi mate, nice to see you again at the weekend.

I'm thinking of coming down for this one, will see if I can get any more of my lot from up here to cruise down with me to get there for 11am.

Nick


----------



## Dotti

TTej said:


> richardf said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=whip.gif] Put me down please - Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> i see your into whips, wait till Dotti finds out :wink:
Click to expand...

  ... and slineTT (Elias) in his leathers!   :wink:


----------



## M9fdb

If i still have the TT i will be there 

D


----------



## slineTT

As i have already said Dotti, no leathers in the middle of the summer, although if the weather behaves like this the whole summer, it's not a bad idea........ :? :?


----------



## TTej

Nem said:


> Hi mate, nice to see you again at the weekend.
> 
> I'm thinking of coming down for this one, will see if I can get any more of my lot from up here to cruise down with me to get there for 11am.
> 
> Nick


look forward to seeing ur cruise down



M9fdb said:


> If i still have the TT i will be there
> 
> D


youll have to keep it just for this


----------



## TTej

Does everyone fancy having another 'car of the night/day' contest???


----------



## Adam RRS

no coz u always win it... its a fix i tell you a fix!


----------



## Leg

Adam TTR said:


> no coz u always win it... its a fix i tell you a fix!


It must be, have you seen the state of his seats? I've seen cheap hookers arses that were less shiny even after a busy Saturday night! :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS

Leg said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> no coz u always win it... its a fix i tell you a fix!
> 
> 
> 
> It must be, have you seen the state of his seats? I've seen cheap hookers arses that were less shiny even after a busy Saturday night! :lol:
Click to expand...

well my seats are pretty bad.... must put my prices up! I hate being called cheap...


----------



## JAAYDE

Adam TTR said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> no coz u always win it... its a fix i tell you a fix!
> 
> 
> 
> It must be, have you seen the state of his seats? I've seen cheap hookers arses that were less shiny even after a busy Saturday night! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well my seats are pretty bad.... must put my prices up! I hate being called cheap...
Click to expand...

cheap skate :-*


----------



## Adam RRS

JAAYDE said:


> cheap skate :-*


who asked you anyway!?!


----------



## JAAYDE

Adam TTR said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> cheap skate :-*
> 
> 
> 
> who asked you anyway!?!
Click to expand...

I was telling you... :lol:


----------



## TTej

Adam TTR said:


> no coz u always win it... its a fix i tell you a fix!


how do you work that out?? Rob won the last one, and there hasnt been one before that. Dont worry ill have a special 'budget' section for you to compete in :lol: :-*



Leg said:


> It must be, have you seen the state of his seats? I've seen cheap hookers arses that were less shiny even after a busy Saturday night! :lol:


well its all these hookers getting in and out the car thats caused this. I looked at your seats and funny how the side bolsters were nearly worn away, only lite beer for you tonight :roll:


----------



## JAAYDE

TTej said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> no coz u always win it... its a fix i tell you a fix!
> 
> 
> 
> how do you work that out?? Rob won the last one, and there hasnt been one before that. Dont worry ill have a special 'budget' section for you to compete in :lol: :-*
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## ChrisB72

Is it too late to put my name down for this event? After all the fun of EvenTT07 I'm not sure I can wait a whole year for more TT action?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Adam RRS

JAAYDE said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> cheap skate :-*
> 
> 
> 
> who asked you anyway!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was telling you... :lol:
Click to expand...

Talk about cheap... at least i can afford a roca cover... and my cars not in bits over my lounge floor from various incomplete bits i've accumilated on e bay!

As for doing my car up on a budget... your right... a f'kin big budget!


----------



## JAAYDE

Adam TTR said:


> Talk about cheap... at least i can afford a roca cover... and my cars not in bits over my lounge floor from various incomplete bits i've accumilated on e bay!
> 
> As for doing my car up on a budget... your right... a f'kin big budget!


Did i touch a nerve..



> at least i can afford a roca cover...


 actually i have 2 



> accumilated on e bay


 I take it TT stuff in the US is the new Ebay :roll:

:-*


----------



## Dotti

Adam TTR said:


> I hate being called cheap...


 [smiley=pimp2.gif] :wink:


----------



## TTej

ChrisB72 said:


> Is it too late to put my name down for this event? After all the fun of EvenTT07 I'm not sure I can wait a whole year for more TT action?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


no mate, your not to late at all, nor is anyone else. See you on the 11th August. im sure youll be able to get your TT fix. :wink:


----------



## J1MMY

Count me in, about time I turned up at a meet, so if there's room I'll be there.


----------



## TTej

J1MMY said:


> Count me in, about time I turned up at a meet, so if there's room I'll be there.


dont worry, we'll make the room if we have to.


----------



## J1MMY

TTej said:


> J1MMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in, about time I turned up at a meet, so if there's room I'll be there.
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry, we'll make the room if we have to.
Click to expand...

Nice one, see you all there!


----------



## shanecampsall

count me in


----------



## Major Problem

And another please TTej! (x2 - why is my missus suddenly interested in car meets?!) :?


----------



## conlechi

Major Problem said:


> And another please TTej! (x2 - why is my missus suddenly interested in car meets?!) :?


 Nice one 8) . i feel a cruise comming on


----------



## Major Problem

Oh yes! :twisted:


----------



## TTej

shanecampsall said:


> count me in


your counted. 



Major Problem said:


> And another please TTej! (x2 - why is my missus suddenly interested in car meets?!) :?


three reasons i think.
1) shes trying to get to know about ur hobbies and enjoy them with you. (very rare type of woman, definatly a keeper)

2) she thinks you are lying about these 'car meets' and suspects ur having an affair (more common type of woman, possibly a keeper)

3)she just thinks ur sad and wants to come and laugh at you (welcome to my world)


----------



## Major Problem

LOL TTej,
After 17 years it's more likely to be option 3, but you get used to their laughs of ridicule after the first 5 or 6 years!
:roll:


----------



## yellow peril

how can i resist? put me down as well please.
and yes defo option 3 for me


----------



## TTej

yellow peril said:


> how can i resist? put me down as well please.
> and yes defo option 3 for me


great, and as Andy is not making it, youll be the only yellow TT there 8)


----------



## yellow peril

fantastic news! l ove being the odd one out


----------



## TTej

Been asked if someone would be kind enough to do a write up on this event for Absolutte.

It doesnt take long at all and its quite nice to see your words in print. I wrote the last article on the November meet so it would be nice to get other people prespective on the night.

No one is asking for War and Peace so if a couple of people want to have a go im sure the editors would mind that at all.

Also we need some high quality photos to go along with the words so please have your spare memory cards and films (if anyone still uses film) ready.

If you dont mind posting here that youll do a write up that would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## J55TTC

Count me in please, it can be sprogs first TT event as it wont be past his bedtime :lol:

Im happy to take some photographs for the magazine.


----------



## O5prey

... and another one from South Wales. A welsh onslought ...


----------



## conlechi

O5prey said:


> ... and another one from South Wales. A welsh onslought ...


 Nice one Alex 8) 8)


----------



## cyberface

ive swapped days off so ill be coming down now


----------



## marcusgilbert

Yes please. Add me to the list.


----------



## TT51MON

I'm in, can you add me to the list as well!?


----------



## TTej

J55TTC said:


> Count me in please, it can be sprogs first TT event as it wont be past his bedtime :lol:
> 
> Im happy to take some photographs for the magazine.


fantasic mate, definatly bring your camera, how are you on words?? 



O5prey said:


> ... and another one from South Wales. A welsh onslought ...


brilliant, added.



cyberface said:


> ive swapped days off so ill be coming down now


nice one mate. your added



marcusgilbert said:


> Yes please. Add me to the list.


on the list 



TT51MON said:


> I'm in, can you add me to the list as well!?


of course, your on the list.


----------



## Kell

TTej - only just noticed this, put me down as a possible.


----------



## TTej

Kell said:


> TTej - only just noticed this, put me down as a possible.


ok mate.

Right who will be the number 50 then????


----------



## gloveywoo

I WILL


----------



## J55TTC

TTej said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in please, it can be sprogs first TT event as it wont be past his bedtime :lol:
> 
> Im happy to take some photographs for the magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> fantasic mate, definatly bring your camera, how are you on words??
Click to expand...

Hey TTej,

If nobody else is up for writing a review of the event then Ill have a bash. Im sure I can put something together.


----------



## Sup3rfly

I'LL BE THERE TOO
JOSE


----------



## TTej

gloveywoo said:


> I WILL


Congrads Your number 50!



J55TTC said:


> Hey TTej,
> 
> If nobody else is up for writing a review of the event then Ill have a bash. Im sure I can put something together.


Thats brilliant mate, its not hard at all and im more than happy to give u a hand.



Sup3rfly said:


> I'LL BE THERE TOO
> JOSE


Excellent, your number 51. :wink:


----------



## Nem

Just wondering if people are going down the M1 if we wanted to meet up along the way and cruise down together? I could start another thread for it if there were enough?

nick


----------



## BAMTT

You have quite a few coming TTej, how many can the car park accomodate ?


----------



## TTej

BAMTT said:


> You have quite a few coming TTej, how many can the car park accomodate ?


last year all 50 ppl where inside, ive been to meets where 60 are inside.

cant see a problem. im seeing if we can have the motorbike side too which could hold a few more cars.

You gonna take me for a spin in your scobby do?


----------



## BAMTT

TTej said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have quite a few coming TTej, how many can the car park accomodate ?
> 
> 
> 
> last year all 50 ppl where inside, ive been to meets where 60 are inside.
> 
> cant see a problem. im seeing if we can have the motorbike side too which could hold a few more cars.
> 
> You gonna take me for a spin in your scobby do?
Click to expand...

With pleasure mate


----------



## TTej

BAMTT said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have quite a few coming TTej, how many can the car park accomodate ?
> 
> 
> 
> last year all 50 ppl where inside, ive been to meets where 60 are inside.
> 
> cant see a problem. im seeing if we can have the motorbike side too which could hold a few more cars.
> 
> You gonna take me for a spin in your scobby do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With pleasure mate
Click to expand...

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## L17MRL

Really looking forward to this, as last ace cafe meet my car was a bit of a laughing stock :? to some people :evil: anyway was also looking forward to donnington having had a lot of work done, but some barstad keyed my car a month before, due to moving house i didnt have the money to get the repairs done, anyway had some luck recently which will pay for the repairs on my car, also having my lexus lights replaced with pure black, car goes in on 30th for 6 days cant wat to pick it up looking like new again


----------



## Sup3rfly

Anyone going down the M1 i can meet at Junction 12 services
jose


----------



## Nem

Sup3rfly said:


> Anyone going down the M1 i can meet at Junction 12 services
> jose


Toddington services then, southbound obviously.

What time do you think from there? And I'll work out what time we'll need to meet you then.

Nick


----------



## Sara

Nick,

I would like to join you if thats OK

Sara


----------



## Nem

Sara G said:


> Nick,
> 
> I would like to join you if thats OK
> 
> Sara


Yeah thats fine.

Post up in here:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=92439

And we'l arrange where and when, same goes for anyone else coming down the M1.

Nick


----------



## robokn

Sorry tej might not be able to make it as the car is in for some top secret modifications will let you know ASAP need to defend my title


----------



## TTej

robokn said:


> Sorry tej might not be able to make it as the car is in for some top secret modifications will let you know ASAP need to defend my title


dont tell me your running off so you keep a 'undefeated champion record' :lol:

top secret mods....mmmmm tell me more (via PM :wink: )

saw darren last night at bluewater, his car is also getting some work done, now there is two TTs i cant wait to see.


----------



## Nem

Whats the car of the day about then, are all cars who turn up in it automatically, or do you have to sign up?

I'll bring my bonet lanyard...



Nick


----------



## TTej

Nem said:


> Whats the car of the day about then, are all cars who turn up in it automatically, or do you have to sign up?
> 
> I'll bring my bonet lanyard...
> 
> 
> 
> Nick


its all about Lanyards! 8)

well its just a bit of fun, when you arrive get a voting slip off me and then put your fav car on the slip (reg plates). then we'll add the votes up and the announce the winner. its not a concours comp so the cars dont need to be factory clean, just the public's favorite. Rob won last year.


----------



## Nem

Cool. I like a clean car, but not got time for the coucours cleaning effort. Sounds good then 

Nick


----------



## TTej

Nem said:


> Cool. I like a clean car, but not got time for the coucours cleaning effort. Sounds good then
> 
> Nick


dont forget lanyards will get you more votes. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

TTej said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. I like a clean car, but not got time for the coucours cleaning effort. Sounds good then
> 
> Nick
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget lanyards will get you more votes. :wink:
Click to expand...

I knew that raffle prize from HMC would come in handy :wink:

Maybe I'll hire it out for Â£5/hr :roll: :lol:


----------



## Nem

TTej said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. I like a clean car, but not got time for the coucours cleaning effort. Sounds good then
> 
> Nick
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget lanyards will get you more votes. :wink:
Click to expand...

I'd better bring both of my TT ones then 

Nick


----------



## OuTTlaw

Realy want to come to this but have to work saturdays, what time are people staying around till :?: might be able to get down for after 1


----------



## TTej

OuTTlaw said:


> Realy want to come to this but have to work saturdays, what time are people staying around till :?: might be able to get down for after 1


well it starts at 11 and i guess most people will be arriving between 11 and 12. so after one i think youll be safe.


----------



## OuTTlaw

Cheers hope to get there then,just save us a burger


----------



## rustyintegrale

Put my name down TTej plus my wife but there's a possibility we might have to go to Miami.

Yeah i know, tough. But it isn't a pleasure trip :?

Cheers

rich

Was that a Steve McQueen jacket you wore at Donny? Not the right colour but are you a fan of him, Le Mans or both?


----------



## Dotti

Shall we all wear name badges so people can tell who we all are


----------



## tehdarkstar

Can other marques go as well? If so then I will be there.


----------



## brittan

It would be a 500 mile round trip for me so maybe a bit too far . . . .

Oh ok, arm twisted, count me in please.


----------



## TTej

rustyintegrale said:


> Put my name down TTej plus my wife but there's a possibility we might have to go to Miami.
> 
> Yeah i know, tough. But it isn't a pleasure trip :?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich
> 
> Was that a Steve McQueen jacket you wore at Donny? Not the right colour but are you a fan of him, Le Mans or both?


Your down mate, i suppose either way you win. Meet or miami.









Yeah im a bit of a fan of both. I bought the jacket at Le Mans this year. I saw a few people in the white ones (what i was going to get) but saw the orange and really liked it. Plus no one else had it the entire weekend.



Dotti said:


> Shall we all wear name badges so people can tell who we all are


ummm, i dont think so but you could bring some badges for those who want some, ill put you in charge of this :wink:



tehdarkstar said:


> Can other marques go as well? If so then I will be there.


of course, the more the merrier but priority inside the paddock will be for TT's. But there is another area which we could mark out for 'other marques' when people get bored of looking at TT's


----------



## Dotti

tehdarkstar said:


> Can other marques go as well? If so then I will be there.


OOO what are you coming in?


----------



## TTej

Dotti said:


> tehdarkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can other marques go as well? If so then I will be there.
> 
> 
> 
> OOO what are you coming in?
Click to expand...

my money is on a Z4M! 8)


----------



## Dotti

TTej said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tehdarkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can other marques go as well? If so then I will be there.
> 
> 
> 
> OOO what are you coming in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my money is on a Z4M! 8)
Click to expand...

He can be shoved in that far corner then . Do I really have to do badges? :lol: . Think I would rather guess the driver with the car like last time :lol: .


----------



## rustyintegrale

TTej said:


> Yeah im a bit of a fan of both. I bought the jacket at Le Mans this year.


Me too. Especially a fan of McQueen.

Ever since I was taken to see Bullitt by my uncle as a child.

That film is responsible for my love affair with the US, especially SanFran, cars, bad attitude to authority, blondes in short skirts and of course watching The Great Escape every Christmas! 

Have you heard they're remaking Bullitt!!!!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## tehdarkstar

You know the TT is gone but isn't forgotten (even because it has been only 2 days). I will always enjoy to drool over the nice TTs you guys bring around.


----------



## rballtt

Bugger!!

I get back from the US on the 12th! Boooooooo

:x :x :x


----------



## M9fdb

Count me in if i still have the TT - i might even wear my Gulf racing jacket as well :lol:

D


----------



## rustyintegrale

M9fdb said:


> Count me in if i still have the TT - i might even wear my Gulf racing jacket as well :lol:
> 
> D


Bugger it, I'll have to get one. I ordered a leather one some time ago but when it came it was a really naff beige colour so I sent it back...

Cheers

rich


----------



## TTej

M9fdb said:


> Count me in if i still have the TT - i might even wear my Gulf racing jacket as well :lol:
> 
> D


ive put you down, i didnt realise its a fashion show.



rustyintegrale said:


> Bugger it, I'll have to get one. I ordered a leather one some time ago but when it came it was a really naff beige colour so I sent it back...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich


yeah i saw that one, they do a white one which looks all old and thats a smart looking one. orange is the best though :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

TTej said:


> yeah i saw that one, they do a white one which looks all old and thats a smart looking one. orange is the best though :wink:


The tatty white one is referred to as the 'mechanics jacket'! :lol:


----------



## TTej

rustyintegrale said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i saw that one, they do a white one which looks all old and thats a smart looking one. orange is the best though :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> The tatty white one is referred to as the 'mechanics jacket'! :lol:
Click to expand...

yeah that one. thats what i was going to get before i spotted the orange one.


----------



## TTotal

Tej you are gorgeous in any jacket darling :-*


----------



## TTej

TTotal said:


> Tej you are gorgeous in any jacket darling :-*


ahh John your special to me too, now if you can get rid of that bird who keeps coming to meets with you, we can be happy :wink: :-*


----------



## TTotal

What ? No way Jose ! Wont swap this lady for anyone, not even you babe


----------



## brittan

VicTT said:


> It would be a 500 mile round trip for me so maybe a bit too far . . . .
> 
> Oh ok, arm twisted, count me in please.


TTej,
Everyone else seems to have got some sort of acknowlegement in the thread and their name added to the list on page one. I seem to have been overlooked  Let me in please, promise not to wear any Steve McQueen jackets, white or orange. 

Looks like the numbers attending may be 60+. Is the car park big enough?!?!?!


----------



## TTej

VicTT said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a 500 mile round trip for me so maybe a bit too far . . . .
> 
> Oh ok, arm twisted, count me in please.
> 
> 
> 
> TTej,
> Everyone else seems to have got some sort of acknowlegement in the thread and their name added to the list on page one. I seem to have been overlooked  Let me in please, promise not to wear any Steve McQueen jackets, white or orange.
> 
> Looks like the numbers attending may be 60+. Is the car park big enough?!?!?!
Click to expand...

  Cant belive i missed you there mate..time for a new sig i think so you stand out. Ill put you on the list, and to make up for not seeing you your on the TOP 8) (sorry paul :wink: )

Numbers do seem to be getting bigger, just waiting for Claire to give me the access to the bike carpark aswell for more room. Shes also working on something to make the day even better but ill wait for her to sort it before i tell all.


----------



## brittan

Thanks TTej.

Errrr

New *BIG* sig??


----------



## Dotti

VicTT said:


> Looks like the numbers attending may be 60+. Is the car park big enough?!?!?!


Massive and the cafe does lovely food too


----------



## brittan

Dotti said:


> Massive and the cafe does lovely food too


Ah, food. Yummy. Hope there is something on the menu other than the pies that seem to be the staple diet of certain others on this forum.


----------



## Dotti

Think theres a Mcdonalds up the road too :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

Dotti said:


> and the cafe does lovely food too


that couldnt have been the same event i was at then! haha


----------



## TTej

i went for the bangers and mash and they were mmmmm [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## L17MRL

Caboose now thats what you call food [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Send your articles about this meet to
[email protected] please 

For the ones who don't know yet, I'll be swinging the whip to get would-be-authors to start writing in 8)


----------



## TTitan

Sign me up. Will travel via A1.
TTitan


----------



## TTej

TTitan said:


> Sign me up. Will travel via A1.
> TTitan


great your down on the list,


----------



## phew

So thats 59 at the moment ?

Can I be number 60 ? please please


----------



## TTej

phew said:


> So thats 59 at the moment ?
> 
> Can I be number 60 ? please please


Of course you can! See you at the Ace.


----------



## dazzer1971

Can I come please, please...........

Promise I wont show you up again on the way home........... !! :lol:


----------



## s7fan

im most deff there


----------



## TTej

dazzer1971 said:


> Can I come please, please...........
> 
> Promise I wont show you up again on the way home........... !! :lol:


 :lol: of course mate.



s7fan said:


> im most deff there


ill put you down, your number 62 8)


----------



## Ripster

Count me in please Ttej!


----------



## mrfitzy2u

looks good i am up for it. 1st TT event so be nice


----------



## TTotal

Any room for an A3 sport?


----------



## dazza66

Hi All,

Add Dazza & Cazza to the list,

Cheerz


----------



## TTej

Ripster said:


> Count me in please Ttej!


You are counted!


mrfitzy2u said:


> looks good i am up for it. 1st TT event so be nice


Youll have a great time and it will give u a proper taste, these meets do get addictive.



TTotal said:


> Any room for an A3 sport?


Of course we have room for one of those, although i might have to put you with the 'other marques' lol



dazza66 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Add Dazza & Cazza to the list,
> 
> Cheerz


Daz you are both already on the list!


----------



## amiTT

any room for a newbie with a TTC 225 (bought it last week...)


----------



## Ripster

Congrats! Only had mine a month or so, my first meet was Donington. You should have a great time


----------



## TTej

amzchhabra said:


> any room for a newbie with a TTC 225 (bought it last week...)


Of course there is, we'll see you downt then.

all the sixes....66


----------



## yellow peril

anybody organising a cruise from the south wales area to this event?


----------



## Rhod_TT

yellow peril said:


> anybody organising a cruise from the south wales area to this event?


Mark is I think (conlechi)


----------



## conlechi

yellow peril said:


> anybody organising a cruise from the south wales area to this event?


 Yep,
will post thread on the weekend with times meeting points etc

Mark


----------



## Private Prozac

Me & Luke, (we'll park across the road!! :wink: ).


----------



## Dawn &amp; Rob

Can you count us in too please if we are not too late?!?!

This will be our first TT Event 

Will there be anyone else cruising from the Worcester Area????


----------



## conlechi

South Wales *AND* M4 cruise to the Ace Cafe 

anyone going up from South Wales or anyone along the M4

see http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 56#1014356

Mark


----------



## woofboxer

*


----------



## CurlyBoyJones

Is there room for little 'ol me?


----------



## generaljim

Room for one more ?? Work permitting will attend


----------



## TTej

TT2BMW said:


> Me & Luke, (we'll park across the road!! :wink: ).


no worries, ill get a special section for u. lol



Dawn & Rob said:


> Can you count us in too please if we are not too late?!?!
> 
> This will be our first TT Event


counted and look forward to meeting you



woofboxer said:


> *


your in


CurlyBoyJones said:


> Is there room for little 'ol me?


of course



generaljim said:


> Room for one more ?? Work permitting will attend


well as your both little, you can share a parking place. lol


----------



## JAAYDE

OMG 71.. is there enough space..?


----------



## Essex Audi

Hi there i would like to come is there still spaces left :?: :?:

If so put me down

Audi TT (silver 225 BHP Quattro) 17" Comp Alloys Xenons all audi extras ..... :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## MK1-TT

Hi there!

Please add me to the list.

I will be coming down with the rest of the "East Mids crusie to Cafe" gang.

Cheers

Mark 8)


----------



## robokn

Sorry Ttej wont be there the car is not ready, you will see it at ED38 where I will buy you a beer for your birthday you old git :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy

MK1-TT said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Please add me to the list.
> 
> I will be coming down with the rest of the "East Mids crusie to Cafe" gang.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark 8)


----------



## tehdarkstar

I will have to take my name off of the list. Work commitments mean I will be away next weekend.


----------



## TTej

JAAYDE said:


> OMG 71.. is there enough space..?


Of course, im using the cafe, the car park, across the road and if we can next door. :lol:



Essex Audi said:


> Hi there i would like to come is there still spaces left :?: :?:
> 
> If so put me down


Of course, your name is down.



MK1-TT said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Please add me to the list.
> 
> I will be coming down with the rest of the "East Mids crusie to Cafe" gang.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark 8)


Brilliant, look forward to meeting you



robokn said:


> Sorry Ttej wont be there the car is not ready, you will see it at ED38 where I will buy you a beer for your birthday you old git :roll: :roll: :roll:


Dont tell your scared of the competition?? :wink: i dont mine the git comment but less of the old. anyway you are young as the woman your feeling, so last night that makes me 21. 8)



tehdarkstar said:


> I will have to take my name off of the list. Work commitments mean I will be away next weekend.


You do realise its this weekend? I know work can get hard so maybe see you at another meet. Ill blag a ride in the Z4M then


----------



## Essex Audi

Cheers for putting me down this will be the first meet ive ever been to as ive only registered on here for a few days everyone sounds nice !!!!!!!

hopefully weather will be ok 

Essex Audi Silver 225 BHP quattro, Bose,Xenon,Black leather 17" Comp Polished Wheels


----------



## phodge

Essex Audi said:


> everyone sounds nice !!!!!!!


Don't count on it. We pretend to be nice on here, but in real life, we're awful!!

:evil:


----------



## Essex Audi

Ha ha well i don't believe that i will see on saturday ........ as a new comer i will see if im stuck in the corner on my own  

see you saturday[/quote]


----------



## JAAYDE

don't worry about it us essex people will stick together :wink:


----------



## Essex Audi

Oh hello good to see an essex pale looking after me !!!!!

Where in Essex u from ........... u going saturday ill look out for ya


----------



## JAAYDE

Near Romford..

I'm going Sat so i guess i'll see you on the way


----------



## Essex Audi

really im from Upminster  what time you leaving whats the best way as im just gonna go via sat nav as my directions aint too good  

Its Andy by the way


----------



## phodge

Remember to wear your white stilletos!!

:wink:


----------



## JAAYDE

phodge said:


> Remember to wear your white stilletos!!
> 
> :wink:


 :? they don't wear those anymore, just hot pants Ummmmmm


----------



## Essex Audi

Hope that question aint directed to me as i only wear mine on special occasions oooppppsss :-*


----------



## JAAYDE

Essex Audi said:


> Hope that question aint directed to me as i only wear mine on special occasions oooppppsss :-*


you have PM..


----------



## phodge

JAAYDE said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to wear your white stilletos!!
> 
> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :? they don't wear those anymore, just hot pants Ummmmmm
Click to expand...

With shell suits..??

:?


----------



## kam

Going to be a mothers grandma of all meets 8)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?world=0008


----------



## L17MRL

kam said:


> Going to be a mothers grandma of all meets 8
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?world=0008


Even more so when you've got the roof down :lol: 8)


----------



## NormStrm

L17MRL said:


> Even more so when you've got the roof down :lol: 8)


Did someone call 8) TTej I'd best join you all


----------



## JayGemson

Damn, talk about last minute! Sorry for the slackness guys, not had a free weekend for ages but somehow managed to find a few hours on Saturday so count me in 8) See you all there.


----------



## NaughTTy

JayGemson said:


> Damn, talk about last minute! Sorry for the slackness guys, not had a free weekend for ages but somehow managed to find a few hours on Saturday so count me in 8) See you all there.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## kam

NaughTTy said:


> JayGemson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, talk about last minute! Sorry for the slackness guys, not had a free weekend for ages but somehow managed to find a few hours on Saturday so count me in 8) See you all there.
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Click to expand...

Tej is going to wet himself - numbers are going up


----------



## BAMTT

Are we going to have little badges :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy

BAMTT said:


> Are we going to have little badges :lol:


I was thinking along the same lines, maybe A4 sheets to go on the windscreens listing Username, Realname, mods, sexual preferences etc??


----------



## mighTy Tee

Sorry TTej - I am going to have to pull out of this meet... :?

Hope you all have a great day. 8)


----------



## BAMTT

KevtoTTy said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we going to have little badges :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking along the same lines, maybe A4 sheets to go on the windscreens listing Username, Realname, mods, sexual preferences etc??
Click to expand...

Why not it could be renamed the Ace cafe summer gang-bang :lol:


----------



## TTej

kam said:


> Going to be a mothers grandma of all meets 8)
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?world=0008


I told you it would be nothing but sunshine, all you need is positive thinking, lol



L17MRL said:


> Even more so when you've got the roof down :lol: 8)


well make sure you get enough sun screen on



NormStrm said:


> Did someone call 8) TTej I'd best join you all


Great news Norm, glad to have you on board



JayGemson said:


> Damn, talk about last minute! Sorry for the slackness guys, not had a free weekend for ages but somehow managed to find a few hours on Saturday so count me in 8) See you all there.


A showman to the end eh Jay? or is it now that Rob has pulled out your gonna take his throphy! 8)



BAMTT said:


> Are we going to have little badges :lol:


badges are ment to be Dotti's job, she had the idea ages ago



KevtoTTy said:


> I was thinking along the same lines, maybe A4 sheets to go on the windscreens listing Username, Realname, mods, sexual preferences etc??


Thats a cool idea, maybe someone could draw something up and we all download and print off?? is that possible?



mighTy Tee said:


> Sorry TTej - I am going to have to pull out of this meet... :?
> 
> Hope you all have a great day. 8)


Ah real shame mate, esp now with the sun being booked



BAMTT said:


> Why not it could be renamed the Ace cafe summer gang-bang :lol:


nice ring to that, we could have that written on the a4 sheets. :wink:


----------



## Dino_Donis

Count me in


----------



## Private Prozac

mighTy Tee said:


> Sorry TTej - I am going to have to pull out of this meet... :?
> 
> Hope you all have a great day. 8)


Gutted! 

Not! :wink:


----------



## TTej

Dino_Donis said:


> Count me in


counted. your number 73! only four away from my favorite number..

77 :wink:


----------



## BAMTT

I thought the old meal for two was everybodies favourite :?


----------



## O5prey

I'm sure you mean 77?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTej

O5prey said:


> I'm sure you mean 77?? :lol: :lol:


Dont know what you mean :roll:

Check this out

http://www.ace-cafe-london.com/default.aspx

We are on the website (top left) and there is a Pistonheads Porsche Breakfast meet in the morning, so we'll see some of Stuttgards finest metal as we drive in. 8)


----------



## Essex Audi

hello TTej,

Hope all is going well and everything is ok for 2mo is there any parking arrangements when i turn up or is it park where you like as i just don't want to step on anyones toes etc

See you all 2mo can't wait

Essex Audi (Andy)


----------



## robokn

TTej said:


> O5prey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you mean 77?? :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know what you mean :roll:
> 
> Check this out
> 
> http://www.ace-cafe-london.com/default.aspx
> 
> We are on the website (top left) and there is a Pistonheads Porsche Breakfast meet in the morning, so we'll see some of Stuttgards finest metal as we drive in. 8)
Click to expand...

I will now be there all be it very tired as the car is ready :roll: :roll:


----------



## phodge

Oh well, I won't bother washing mine then!!

:lol:


----------



## TTej

Essex Audi said:


> hello TTej,
> 
> Hope all is going well and everything is ok for 2mo is there any parking arrangements when i turn up or is it park where you like as i just don't want to step on anyones toes etc
> 
> See you all 2mo can't wait
> 
> Essex Audi (Andy)


There is going to be marshalls there who will direct you where to park, I will put all this info on the first post. Thanks for the reminder, and dont worry about stepping on anyones toes, thery are a friendly bunch.



robokn said:


> I will now be there all be it very tired as the car is ready :roll: :roll:


oooohhhh now we will all get to see the new mods, so its the Cherry's cherry being taken at the ace  (better add you back to the list)


----------



## TTej

Guys and girls

I look forward to seeing you all tomorrow for the first summer ace cafÃ© meet. As a few people have asked questions about tomorrow I thought it right to give those of you that havenâ€™t been to the ace a bit of an idea what to expect.

On arrival there will be a marshal at the gate directing you where to park, obviously the spots right outside the cafÃ© will be taken up by the early birds, but donâ€™t worry there is lots of parking inside, and as long as everyone listens to the marshals and doesnâ€™t park sideways everywhere there is plenty of room.

I will be handing out voting forms for the â€˜car of the dayâ€™ comp and now that Rob (last years winner is coming) it would really nice if someone else can beat him. Now I will try and get round when people drive in but if I have missed you come over say hello and get your voting form.

I think to give people who leave early a chance to see the winner we will announce it at half one?? Or as close to that as I remember. Its not a concourse so the cars donâ€™t have to be showroom clean and I understand people are driving some distances, so just vote for you favourite car even if its dirty.

Remember to pack your sun cream as its going to be hot, and its your chance to have a chat with your online friends and get to see the cars in person so donâ€™t be afraid to go over and say hello and ask questions.

Thatâ€™s it really, there is food, drinks (hot and cold) and there is an inside area with seating if the sun gets too much for you.

Have fun and ill see you all tomorrow.


----------



## NaughTTy

TTej said:


> Check this out
> 
> http://www.ace-cafe-london.com/default.aspx
> 
> We are on the website (top left) and there is a Pistonheads Porsche Breakfast meet in the morning, so we'll see some of Stuttgards finest metal as we drive in. 8)


If we hang around late enough we might even get to see Elvis [smiley=elvis.gif] :lol:

BTW Tej, fantastic organisation mate - thanks for all your hard work - I'm sure everybody else here will agree that this is going to be a superb meet [smiley=thumbsup.gif] .

Look forward to seeing you tomorrow


----------



## rustyintegrale

Bugger, can't make it.

Gotta work. The joys of being a freelancer... :? :?

Have fun guys and post some good pics.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## M9fdb

I can't make it either as i am booked to do a PJ (private job) - gutted as the TT is spotless and it would have been a good chance to try and sell it   (I am sad as i am selling the TT and also sad i couldnt make the meet)

D


----------



## Private Prozac

phodge said:


> Oh well, I won't bother washing mine then!!
> 
> :lol:


Well if that's the case Mrs, the offer by pm is most definitely off!!! :wink:


----------



## barton TT

Hi everyone i'm out as well off the Stalybridge Manchester tomorrow to watch my beloved Kettering Town in there first match of the season have a great day look forward to seeing the pics later saturday night.


----------



## Dino_Donis

Whats sort of time will the event end? or is is a case of people dispersing as & when?


----------



## phodge

TT2BMW said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I won't bother washing mine then!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if that's the case Mrs, the offer by pm is most definitely off!!! :wink:
Click to expand...

I don't remember you offering anything..??

:wink:


----------



## Love_iTT

Sounds like you've got a great meeting about to happen, have a great day tomorrow.

Graham


----------



## R6B TT

You'll be very welcome too Graham. Don't know whether I'll get there or not, depends if I can travel more than 10 feet from the bathroom in the morning as I have a bug


----------



## TTej

Ah shame you guys cant make it but i understand about work, (we all have to pay for these TT's somehow). Well if you finish of early maybe you'll all like to join us for lunch. 

Graham your more than welcom to come along, we'll accept you with open arms esp if you take us out in the beast! :twisted:

Rob, hope you can get shot of this bug ASAP. Try eating Bananas. Hope to see you there mate, and i can confirm they have toilets on site :wink:

See the rest of you in a bit!!!!!!!


----------



## Wak

Great meet Tej,

finally made it in my car and won something.... thanks to all that voted! 

pleasure meeting everyone old and new.


----------



## tt-fastcar

great meet Tej.

thanks. 

wht did u win wak? my vote(s) must of did the trick!


----------



## robokn

Many thanks to the GURU :roll: :roll: :roll: 
And well done to WAK a well deserved award a great day head is a little red from the sheer amount of traffic heading bloody south


----------



## BAMTT

Thanks Tej for organsing a great meet, good to see all the faces again, Dazza i hope Wak hasn't sent you on a slippery slope :roll:


----------



## richardf

As a "Newbie" I really enjoyed the very short time I was able to be at the Ace thsi morning, I had to attend a major workie type problem and had to leave.

Yeah I was the fat bald bloke with the Spamalot teeshirt who stupidly found the launch control button!.

Thanks all I am really looking forward to have the time to speak to a few people at the next event. 2 litres - 341 bhp - should be banned.

Again thanks.

Fat Bloke!


----------



## rustyintegrale

Sounds like you guys had a fab time 

Really pi**ed off that I had to work but then the bright side is I'm at Wak's tomorrow for a remap to replace my troublesome van Aaken jobbie.

Any of you guys get any happy snaps? Was Dean there doing the business?

Was really looking forward to meeting Ttej, Adam, Rob and of course the High Sheriff of Staines... had a lot to talk about... :roll:

Anyway post some pics. and I'll deffo be there next time!

Cheers guys

Rich


----------



## conlechi

Great meet Tej,
well worth the trip down from South Wales

Good to catch up with some old friends as well as making some new ones as well 8)

What a nice bunch of people we are :roll:

Mark


----------



## Nem

Got my pics up now:

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92 ... fe%202007/

Thanks for an awesome day, we did 280 miles all with the cruise down and back. Couldn't have had better weather or turnout I don't think.

Nick


----------



## yellow peril

I will second that comment Mark great bunch of people. thanks to TTej for organising  
thanks Emyr and Lorraine for the CD nice pics


----------



## rustyintegrale

Were any of the 'new wave' there? You know LOWTT and the slammed brothers? 

Was dying to see those cars in the metal and I bet they're fab. Any pics?

Cheers

Pi**ed off Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nem said:


> Got my pics up now:
> 
> http://www.nickgoodall.co.uk/gallery/acecafe2007/
> 
> Thanks for an awesome day, we did 280 miles all with the cruise down and back. Couldn't have had better weather or turnout I don't think.
> 
> Nick


Nice one Nick! Did anyone tell TTej his plates are arse about face!

Thanks for posting them 

Rich


----------



## brittan

Seconded, thirded and fourthed. Thanks to TTej for organising a great meet and booking the blue sky and great yellow orb of sunshinyness. 
Nice to meet so many friendly people - and it was only a 490 mile round trip 

Just a couple of pics:


----------



## BAMTT

Nice pics Nick, FWIW i voted for your car i thought it looked in fantastic condition

Did it you ages to get out to the M25 as well ? :evil:


----------



## phodge

A great day. Thanks to TTej for organising it all, and well done to Wak for winning.


----------



## rustyintegrale

phodge said:


> A great day. Thanks to TTej for organising it all, and well done to Wak for winning.


What did he win? The prize for the only white car? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Love him really!

cheers

Rich


----------



## Nem

rustyintegrale said:


> Nice one Nick! Did anyone tell TTej his plates are arse about face!
> 
> Thanks for posting them
> 
> Rich


I thought there was something up with them plates! 

Nearly didn't bother with the pics, so mine were took later in the afternoon when about half the cars had already left.



BAMTT said:


> Nice pics Nick, FWIW i voted for your car i thought it looked in fantastic condition
> 
> Did it you ages to get out to the M25 as well ? :evil:


Thanks mate, appreciated  It's not looking bad for 103,000 miles 

It took us well over an hour to get from junction 1 past junction 10 which shouldn't take anywhere near that. Still was a good blast up to junction 28 after that!

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nem said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Nick! Did anyone tell TTej his plates are arse about face!
> 
> Thanks for posting them
> 
> Rich
> 
> 
> 
> I thought there was something up with them plates!
> 
> Nearly didn't bother with the pics, so mine were took later in the afternoon when about half the cars had already left.
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics Nick, FWIW i voted for your car i thought it looked in fantastic condition
> 
> Did it you ages to get out to the M25 as well ? :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mate, appreciated  It's not looking bad for 103,000 miles
> 
> It took us well over an hour to get from junction 1 past junction 10 which shouldn't take anywhere near that. Still was a good blast up to junction 28 after that!
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

Glad you posted them Nick. Any TT club would welcome devotees like you :wink:

Cheers buddy,

Rich


----------



## Nando

Thanks for organising Tej and good to see some of the old faces.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## NaughTTy

Absolutely superb meet Tej - fantastic organisation :wink:

Great to see so many people and well done to Wak for winning another TT!!

Thanks to all those on my cruise down - very well behaved we were too  Missed you all leaving - where did you go? .....and to those on the trip to the pub on the way back 

Shame none of those "thinking outside the box" turned up - would have liked to see them in metal :?

Thanks muchly for organising Tej - good work mate


----------



## BAMTT

NaughTTy said:


> Absolutely superb meet Tej - fantastic organisation :wink:
> 
> Great to see so many people and well done to Wak for winning another TT!!
> 
> Thanks to all those on my cruise down - very well behaved we were too  Missed you all leaving - where did you go? .....and to those on the trip to the pub on the way back
> 
> Shame none of those "thinking outside the box" turned up - would have liked to see them in metal :?
> 
> Thanks muchly for organising Tej - good work mate


You should of said , I would of shown you my box  :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

BAMTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely superb meet Tej - fantastic organisation :wink:
> 
> Great to see so many people and well done to Wak for winning another TT!!
> 
> Thanks to all those on my cruise down - very well behaved we were too  Missed you all leaving - where did you go? .....and to those on the trip to the pub on the way back
> 
> Shame none of those "thinking outside the box" turned up - would have liked to see them in metal :?
> 
> Thanks muchly for organising Tej - good work mate
> 
> 
> 
> You should of said , I would of shown you my box  :lol:
Click to expand...

Damn, and I only wanted to see the outside too :lol:


----------



## Dotti

So sorry I didn't get to make this meet today  . Promise to be at the next one though


----------



## ttvic

Looks like I missed a Great Event


----------



## kam

Tej, what a great day - well organised and a great turnout.

What a nice bunch of forum members we have here 8)

Here to "Your Ace caffe" next meet :wink:


----------



## TTej

Thank you all for Attending and making the effort to come down to the Ace. A special thanks to all those who organized cruises down from all around the country, the meets wouldnâ€™t be anything without your support.

I hope you all had a great time, i know i did. I know one person was unhappy that i hadnt gone into every corner to collect votes but thatâ€™s life. After all it was a bit of fun and the competition is not serious.

Also a big thanks to Claire and the marshals at the Ace Cafe for their help and allowing us such a great venue. I think the best compliment was that we have been invited back next year, so a summer Ace meet might be on the cards.

Congrads to Wak on winning, and i hope to see that model being made up and you have to re-spray it white.

Was great to catch up with everyone, and i was trying to introduce myself to everyone as they arrived, if i missed you Iâ€™m sorry but as you can understand there was quite a few people and only one of me.

Bam, thanks for taking Son and me out in the scooby, i cant get over how fast that thing is, and the fun around corners. My drive back was tame in comparison. Lol

Jay I hope I have tempted you by coilovers now, I really do believe in them and think its defiantly the way you want to go.

I am just looking at the pics and they really do look great.

Thanks again everyone and ill see you all at a meet soon.

Tej


----------



## TTej

as i took in total three pics i hope you guys dont mind me borrowing the pics from your threads. 



ezz said:


>





s7fan said:


>





Adam TTR said:


> Here in backwards order (thanks you photobucket!) are my pics.....





Dino_Donis said:


> Enjoy...


----------



## Dawn &amp; Rob

Well. As far as a first meet goes, we don't think that this could have been a better day. Perfect Venue, Perfect cars, perfect people and even perfect weather!!!!

We had an *ACE* time!!!!! 

Thanks Tej for organising it, all your hard work certainly paid off.

Look forward to seeing you all again soon.

Dawn & Rob
Tenbury Wells, Worcestershire


----------



## NormStrm

As everyone else a HUGE thanks to Tej for organising a superb meet 8)

I have uploaded an album of my pics @ http://normstrm.swilland.com/070811_TT_Ace_Cafe_meet/










Plus a few panoramic pics to try and share the brilliant atmosphere [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## CurlyBoyJones

Thanks to:

Tej for organising a great day out.

Nick (NEM) for organising the M1 cruise.

ACE Cafe for a great venue.

If you didn't go, you must not miss the next one!

I enjoyed cruising the M1 with my new buddies and had a great time.

Kev.
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Major Problem

TTej,
Thanks for all your effort in putting together a great day out. It was well worth the trip from darkest South Wales, and you even put in an order for some good weather! Well done Mate.
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Some great pics, shame we missed it but see you next time!

:wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

TTej said:


> I know one person was unhappy that i hadnt gone into every corner to collect votes but thatâ€™s life.


Yeah. Thanks for that. I didn't even get 1 vote!!


----------



## JAAYDE

Gotta say a big thumbs up to the *Tej* [smiley=thumbsup.gif] and for the entertaining fashion show :lol: and for the spin in is car.. KW V2's are defo the way forward, another 1k well spent :roll: ..

Good to meet the people i know and a few others, i even remembered names this time (result)..

look forward to another meet and hopefully the car will be complete and i won't need to hide it out of sight..


----------



## O5prey

TTEJ - Cheers for the effort - especially the weather! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Really enjoyed.


----------



## L17MRL

Tej thanks for organasing a great day, nice to see the lovely TT's in the flesh looking forward to the next 1 already!!!!


----------



## BAMTT

TT2BMW said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know one person was unhappy that i hadnt gone into every corner to collect votes but thatâ€™s life.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Thanks for that. I didn't even get 1 vote!!
Click to expand...

Was that you doing naughty wheelspins away :?:


----------



## Dotti

When will the next Ace cafe meet be?


----------



## JAAYDE

Dotti said:


> When will the next Ace cafe meet be?


 :evil: you weren't there..


----------



## Dotti

JAAYDE said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will the next Ace cafe meet be?
> 
> 
> 
> :evil: you weren't there..
Click to expand...

I know  . Sorry Jay  :-*


----------



## JAAYDE

Dotti said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will the next Ace cafe meet be?
> 
> 
> 
> :evil: you weren't there..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know  . Sorry Jay  :-*
Click to expand...

 i guess i can forgive and forget this time :wink:


----------



## Dotti

JAAYDE said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will the next Ace cafe meet be?
> 
> 
> 
> :evil: you weren't there..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know  . Sorry Jay  :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guess i can forgive and forget this time :wink:
Click to expand...

 :wink: :-*


----------



## RenZo

i had a good time, even thou pretty much every1 had gone by the time i got there! damn coilpack failed on me that morning!

at least i got to see TTej's car... looked real nice 8)


----------



## TTej

RenZo said:


> i had a good time, even thou pretty much every1 had gone by the time i got there! damn coilpack failed on me that morning!
> 
> at least i got to see TTej's car... looked real nice 8)


Thanks mate, my GF loves the colour of yours too. Shame you got there late but still great to meet ya. Im sure ill be seeing you at a meet soon.

Norm those pictures are awesome! PM on the way


----------



## Nem

RenZo said:


> i had a good time, even thou pretty much every1 had gone by the time i got there! damn coilpack failed on me that morning!
> 
> at least i got to see TTej's car... looked real nice 8)


Hi mate. Shame you got there late, really wanted to see those wheels on a kingfisher car, looks good in the pics tho 

Nick


----------



## thebears

Great day Tej and what a way to end my TT ownership, thanks again for putting this on, makes a change to those usual car parks you hang out in :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTej

thebears said:


> Great day Tej and what a way to end my TT ownership, thanks again for putting this on, makes a change to those usual car parks you hang out in :lol: :wink:


lol, Dale i really think u need to speak to Jacs about carparks. :lol: :wink:


----------



## phodge

TTej said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great day Tej and what a way to end my TT ownership, thanks again for putting this on, makes a change to those usual car parks you hang out in :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, Dale i really think u need to speak to Jacs about carparks. :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

TTej, do tell us what you and Jacs have been up to in carparks!!


----------



## TTej

phodge said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great day Tej and what a way to end my TT ownership, thanks again for putting this on, makes a change to those usual car parks you hang out in :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, Dale i really think u need to speak to Jacs about carparks. :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TTej, do tell us what you and Jacs have been up to in carparks!!
Click to expand...

cant tell you now, as Jacs is married and we dont want her husband to find out. :wink:


----------



## phodge

TTej said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great day Tej and what a way to end my TT ownership, thanks again for putting this on, makes a change to those usual car parks you hang out in :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, Dale i really think u need to speak to Jacs about carparks. :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TTej, do tell us what you and Jacs have been up to in carparks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cant tell you now, as Jacs is married and we dont want her husband to find out. :wink:
Click to expand...

I won't tell him...

:wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

phodge said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great day Tej and what a way to end my TT ownership, thanks again for putting this on, makes a change to those usual car parks you hang out in :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, Dale i really think u need to speak to Jacs about carparks. :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TTej, do tell us what you and Jacs have been up to in carparks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cant tell you now, as Jacs is married and we dont want her husband to find out. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't tell him...
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

I will


----------



## phodge

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great day Tej and what a way to end my TT ownership, thanks again for putting this on, makes a change to those usual car parks you hang out in :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, Dale i really think u need to speak to Jacs about carparks. :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TTej, do tell us what you and Jacs have been up to in carparks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cant tell you now, as Jacs is married and we dont want her husband to find out. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't tell him...
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will
Click to expand...

SPOILSPORT!!

:lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Looks like you guys enjoyed yourselves 

So, how about an article for absoluTTe :roll:


----------

